# Energy Gels Vs Jelly Babies........are they much better??



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2015)

On longer rides I tend to take jelly babies (all male of course ) and find they do provide some energy.
I have never tried energy gels so googled some reviews and they are VERY mixed.
I have read comments (on CC) that gels make some people feel sickly.
So.....................
Are all energy gels similar in quality/results ?
To those who do feel sickly..........is that with all of them ?
Any other thoughts ?


----------



## Mrs M (14 Mar 2015)

Jelly tots and/or Toblerone, that's just me though.


----------



## vickster (14 Mar 2015)

Jelly babies. Haribo from pound land. Gels horrid texture, can't swallow without feeling like will choke.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Jelly tots and/or Toblerone, that's just me though.



Jelly tots I can go along with......BUT
the thought of a big sloppy pile of melted Toblerone in my back pocket does not sound too appealing


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> . Gels horrid texture, can't swallow without feeling like will choke.



I have seen similar comments form others on CC.


----------



## vickster (14 Mar 2015)

What's BF?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> What's BF?


Sorry CC.
I am a bird watcher and go on Bird Forum duh!!
It is corrected..........thanks.


----------



## marzjennings (14 Mar 2015)

Jelly Babies don't cut it for me as there's no salt in them. I've tried gels and yes, not the best texture in the world. I'll stick with power bars.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2015)

Jelly Babies or Haribo over gels every time.


----------



## wam68 (14 Mar 2015)

Gels no but the zivvit energy bars are very nice


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2015)

Yeah, they are much better; we are talking about Jelly Babies, yum, yum


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2015)

For racing or plodding around? Gels for the former, cake for the latter.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2015)

In my warped sense of healthy eating, jelly babies are OK, but gels are all chemicals and E numbers.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Mar 2015)

Energy gels are just jelly baby farts in a fancy packet .


----------



## Exile (14 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Energy gels are just jelly baby farts in a fancy packet .



Jelly baby sharts, surely? (Just when people thought the tone couldn't be lowered further )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

Coke and chocolate for me


----------



## Exile (14 Mar 2015)

And to give an actual, worth while input to the thread, I don't get on with gels, and I've tried a few. Some give me a queasy feeling, others just taste so bad they make me gag. One brand is much better, but the taste was too much like cough-syrup to win me over. I generally stick with either Haribo or fruit pastilles for quick boosts, and tend to have at least two of the mini malt loaf things with me as well, just in case the caff is all out of cake when I finally get there.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2015)

A couple of cyclists in my Sunday morning group told me they carry a gel for a 'break glass' emergency boost for the end of a long ride, but both try to avoid using the gel if at all possible.


----------



## marzjennings (14 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A couple of cyclists in my Sunday morning group told me they carry a gel for a 'break glass' emergency boost for the end of a long ride, but both try to avoid using the gel if at all possible.


 Sounds like gels are used the same way as dwarf bread....

*Dwarf Bread*

Rock-hard (and indeed contains various rocks such as gravel), never goes stale, and is terribly sustaining. A traveller can go for miles, just knowing there's dwarf bread in their pack. A traveller can think of just about anything to eat rather than dwarf bread including their own foot and even pumpkins (see_Witches Abroad_).

RIP Terry Pratchett


----------



## Jimidh (14 Mar 2015)

Torq Rhubarb and Custard Gels are ace.


----------



## Saluki (14 Mar 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Jelly tots I can go along with......BUT
> the thought of a big sloppy pile of melted Toblerone in my back pocket does not sound too appealing


You must be exceedingly hot if you can melt a whole toblerone.


----------



## Saluki (14 Mar 2015)

Malt loaf and jelly babies for us. Gels make me gag, it's like swallowing fruit flavoured snot


----------



## spooks (14 Mar 2015)

The only gels I can stomach are the SiS blackcurrant ones. They are quite weakly flavoured and not too sweet. Generally jelly babies give me a similar hit of what I need though. My favourite things are the power shot cola flavoured caffeine sweet things. They are delicious and I would happily eat them at anytime but they are horribly expensive so get saved for dire situations.


----------



## Red17 (14 Mar 2015)

Never tried gells, usually carry Kendal mint cake rather than jelly babies though.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (14 Mar 2015)

Not peanut brittle as I tried today. Broke my bloody tooth on it! 
SIS gels aren't too bad. They're not really sickly sweet so I can handle those ok but I still wash them down with a sip of drink.


----------



## mr messy (14 Mar 2015)

Isogels are more like diluting orange. Most standard gels say to wash down with water
Oh and wine gums for the adults


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Mar 2015)

Dextrosol.
Cheap , non sticky, easy to eat and can be dissolved in your bottle.
Gels are vile.


----------



## boydj (14 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A couple of cyclists in my Sunday morning group told me they carry a gel for a 'break glass' emergency boost for the end of a long ride, but both try to avoid using the gel if at all possible.


Me too. And jelly babies are pure sugar, so might be ok at a pinch near the end of a run, but likely to upset the stomach. Energy bars, fruit, sandwich (carried in small portions) are all ok for longer runs along with plenty of fluid - anything relatively easily digested with slow release carbohydrate is good.


----------



## ayceejay (14 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dextrosol.
> Cheap , non sticky, easy to eat and can be dissolved in your bottle.
> Gels are vile.



If you eat enough complex carbs in your regular diet you should be good for all except an emergency when glucose (dextrosol) will deliver what is necessary fast. Can be had as a gel if you must but wash down with water.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2015)

boydj said:


> Me too. And jelly babies are pure sugar, so might be ok at a pinch near the end of a run.



Steve Abraham agrees with you.

He said sweets are only any good for 100 miles or so, anything more and you need proper food.

Scaled back to my terms, that means the last three miles of 30.


----------



## jack smith (14 Mar 2015)

I love high 5 gels they taste lovley and work for me with no issues however i used sis for the first time today and i had to stop and sit on a farm driveway to prevemt me sh*tting mself at one point. Dont fancy that again!


----------



## bikeman66 (14 Mar 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Jelly tots I can go along with......BUT
> the thought of a big sloppy pile of melted Toblerone in my back pocket does not sound too appealing


eeeuuuggghhhh,

Each to their own, but the thought of Toblerone, full stop, is enough to turn my stomach. Haribo, and occasionally a pack of raw jelly (raspberry, of course) hits the spot!


----------



## kiriyama (14 Mar 2015)

My advice


Buy a few samples in different flavours find out what works for you. Some taste awful some not as aweful
isotonic gels are easier to take and don't make you gag and desperately grab for you water bottle
gels don't give you a superhuman mega boost, just a quick way of topping up your carbs so you don't bonk (on long rides)
You don't need to take 3 gels per hour like the pack tells you. I find one gel per hour + a carb drink + some real food (banana) works well for me.
always take some real food 
Don't throw the packet on the side of the road! Have a pocket to dump the horrible sticky packets in. 
Avoid the caffeine ones, apart from tasting even worse they tend to make me need to piss constantly, negating any enhancement in performance! 
Don't grow to rely on them but always have a couple in your sadle bag just in case!


----------



## outlash (14 Mar 2015)

The only time I've had gels is when I was in the dales for the TdF depart last year and a mate (who I believe @HLaB also knows) gave me one as I had run out of food and fading fast. Did the job, but I wouldn't normally have them on me. Jelly babies and/or oaty chewy bars are what I normally carry.

Tony.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Mar 2015)

ayceejay said:


> If you eat enough complex carbs in your regular diet you should be good for all except an emergency when glucose (dextrosol) will deliver what is necessary fast. Can be had as a gel if you must but wash down with water.


Thanks for the food science lesson. ;-)


----------



## ayceejay (14 Mar 2015)

FYII FF that was a pointless post I realise that you already know all this stuff but I didn't know that you felt insulted when someone agrees with you


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Mar 2015)

ayceejay said:


> FYII FF that was a pointless post I realise that you already know all this stuff but I didn't know that you felt insulted when someone agrees with you


The smiley should have shown my post was in jest! No worries :-)


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2015)

Isotonic powders are generally better, even in a weak mix is what you do. I've used gels in a sportive when I'm low and have been on for setting a time. If it's general training, don't use them. Mix of malt loaf, fig biscuits, isotonic powders, bananas are enough. The odd gel is enough for a fail safe.

That said I did do a 72 mile commute last week, on a couple of wheatabix, 1/2 strength orange, then a few sarnies at lunch and a ride back with just water. The ride back with just water was not enough as I'd not had time to recove properly


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Mar 2015)

jack smith said:


> I love high 5 gels they taste lovley and work for me with no issues however i used sis for the first time today and i had to stop and sit on a farm driveway to prevemt me sh*tting mself at one point. Dont fancy that again!


----------



## winjim (15 Mar 2015)

I use gels. I really can't be bothered stopping on a ride and I don't like restarting after eating. I get cafe legs.

Remember, 1960s and 70s scifi predicted we'd all be eating space food in the new millennium. It's the future!


----------



## _aD (15 Mar 2015)

There's a fundamental flaw in your question - that you are going about this the wrong way. What you should be doing is routing via more pubs or tea shops. Coffee and cake, or a bitter shandy and pork scratchings.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (15 Mar 2015)

Jelly babies. Good enough for Time Lords


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2015)

EPO


----------



## screenman (15 Mar 2015)

I did ask for what type of cycling.


----------



## Globalti (15 Mar 2015)

I think Bisto is just hot energy gel with brown colour and a beef flavour.


----------



## Twotter (15 Mar 2015)

Jimidh said:


> Torq Rhubarb and Custard Gels are ace.



+1 and I don't even like rhubarb!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Mar 2015)

Hi 5 gels for just in case but have favourite flavours. Found one really useful when I was out of water completely too.

Use them in the last third of a long ride and far from every time. Didn't get on with jelly babies, found them too dense/sickly.


----------



## pawl (16 Mar 2015)

Dave7 said:


> On longer rides I tend to take jelly babies (all male of course ) and find they do provide some energy.
> I have never tried energy gels so googled some reviews and they are VERY mixed.
> I have read comments (on CC) that gels make some people feel sickly.
> So.....................
> ...


I use jelly babies and diluted fresh orange juice with a pinch of salt diluted to taste. Find this fuels my rides.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2015)

screenman said:


> I did ask for what type of cycling.


Is that for me ????
If so I thought I had answerd...............dead soz like 
Slow paced longer distance as in anything over 25/30 miles.
Anything below 25 and I seem to be fine with just water (providing the weather is not too hot).


----------



## Mugshot (16 Mar 2015)

Did a 100 miler with a mate last year, I had jelly babies and malt loaf to munch and squash to drink he had energy gels and various chemistry set looking concoctions to add into his drinks. He was absolutely bolloxed by the halfway mark and struggled all the way to the end, whilst I wasn't and didn't. This highly scientific test proves beyond all doubt that jelly babies are MUCH better than gels.
/thread


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Is that for me ????
> If so I thought I had answerd...............dead soz like
> Slow paced longer distance as in anything over 25/30 miles.
> Anything below 25 and I seem to be fine with just water (providing the weather is not too hot).



Proper tasty food then, no need for fancy gels leave those to the racing guys and those pretending to race (sportive type)


----------



## hennbell (16 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Coke and chocolate for me


 
like the idea but I tried to knock back a can of coke on the bike and the resulting spew of foamy vomit was epic.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2015)

Jelly babies are good stuff, but surely any excuse to eat FLAPJACK should not be denied! That's always been my snack of choice (especially for longer rides) along with a bottle of High5 carb/electrolyte stuff... and maybe a bit of cake if there's any I can snaffle from the kitchen... and maybe a choc bar or bag of crisps if I'm hungry and passing a shop 

Never tried gels (have a couple in the cupboard though), but they definitely don't look as tasty as flapjack, and folks on this thread sure aren't selling them to me!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Mar 2015)

Can't do chocolate if I'm doing anything resembling exercise, I just end up with a claggy chocolate taste filling my mouth for ages. Not good.


----------



## FeistySquirrel (17 Mar 2015)

Jelly babies and Flapjack and fruit for when I'm out and about. Gel or two in the pocket for a 'just in case'.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Jelly babies are good stuff, but surely any excuse to eat FLAPJACK should not be denied! That's always been my snack of choice (especially for longer rides) along with a bottle of High5 carb/electrolyte stuff... and maybe a bit of cake if there's any I can snaffle from the kitchen... and maybe a choc bar or bag of crisps if I'm hungry and passing a shop



How do you tow the suitcase which you put all that in ?


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2015)

Dave7 said:


> How do you tow the suitcase which you put all that in ?



I have capacious jersey pockets, all full of flapjack and other treats 

Tools, spare tubes and other necessary inconveniences are relegated to a tool roll under the saddle. This is also probably larger than it strictly needs to be! 

Oh yeah, forgot to mention my other secret weapon for getting up the hills - a nice big banana


----------



## ayceejay (17 Mar 2015)

_secret weapon for getting up the hills - a nice big banana_
or 12 eh Jason?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (17 Mar 2015)

I get flapjacks from Home Bargains. 29p each and a variety to choose from.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Mar 2015)

Jelly Babies.
Gels have been scientifically proven to be much better than Jelly Babies. But there again, so has Intervals, a regular training schedule, sensible weight reduction, proper bike maintenance, no junk miles, using heart rate monitors, joining a cycle club, etc. And until I can be bothered to do one or two of these, spending the extra money on energy gels is just papering over the cracks. With tissue paper.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE="ChrisEyles, post: 3594209, member: 33746"
Tools, spare tubes and other necessary inconveniences are relegated to a tool roll under the saddle. This is also probably larger than it strictly needs to be! 

Now that is something I have not thought of (fairly new to serious cycling)..........
any particular tool roll ??
How do you fix it ??
(just looking for tips)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Mar 2015)

Dave7 said:


> [QUOTE="ChrisEyles, post: 3594209, member: 33746"
> Tools, spare tubes and other necessary inconveniences are relegated to a tool roll under the saddle. This is also probably larger than it strictly needs to be!
> 
> Now that is something I have not thought of (fairly new to serious cycling)..........
> ...


Get a tool bottle, carry it in your second bottle rack. The larger ones happily carry a multi-tool, tyre levers, patches, a tube and some CO2 (depending on what size tubes you are running).


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Mar 2015)

Tool bottle is a great suggestion, and almost certainly more convenient than my tool roll... but I like the look of the roll on my 1960s ten speed, so I'm sticking with that! 

Here's a pic if you're curious - it's just a bog standard tool roll:




It's tied onto the saddle/seat post with a pair of old toe straps, and I really like the look of it on the bike. 

From left to right - puncture repair kit, tyre levers, spare tube, pump, multi-tool part 1, cable ties, multi-tool part 2 + multi spanner with one of those hooks for tightening up bottom bracket lock rings. I had to modify the spacing of the compartments a tiny bit to get a good fit, but this wasn't tricky. 

Version 2.0 will have extra large external pocket for on-the-move jelly baby scoffing


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Get a tool bottle, carry it in your second bottle rack. The larger ones happily carry a multi-tool, tyre levers, patches, a tube and some CO2 (depending on what size tubes you are running).



Thanks.
I have seen that idea in use and while it is good.........When I am on longer rides I need both bottles for drinks.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Mar 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I have seen that idea in use and while it is good.........When I am on longer rides I need both bottles for drinks.


No worries, not the best option for everyone. I have a free carrier and it's particularly easy for the commuter for me.


----------



## fatjel (20 Mar 2015)

I bought a large bag of jelly babies for Sundays 200k but sadly ate them yesterday.. Beer and Burgers are probably my fave fuel


----------



## w00hoo_kent (20 Mar 2015)

I believe that's called peaking too early


----------



## CUBE CRD (20 Mar 2015)

jack smith said:


> I love high 5 gels they taste lovley and work for me with no issues however i used sis for the first time today and i had to stop and sit on a farm driveway to prevemt me sh*tting mself at one point. Dont fancy that again!



Funny that - I can eat the SIS gels but the High 5 ones give me the runs.Carry a cork just in case


----------



## jack smith (20 Mar 2015)

The high 5 ones laste lovley i think and are like a drink that tastes natural whereas the sis taste like they are un natural i think and are alot thicker


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Mar 2015)

CUBE CRD said:


> Funny that - I can eat the SIS gels but the High 5 ones give me the runs.Carry a cork just in case


If he carried a cork he may have shot the farmer


----------



## jack smith (21 Mar 2015)

Would of been more like a shooting star the pressure building up inside me!


----------



## CUBE CRD (22 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> If he carried a cork he may have shot the farmer


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Mar 2015)

Haribo for me. Any gels make me sh** through the eye of a needle, which isn't ideal when you take one midway through a sportive


----------



## tjones (22 Mar 2015)

I always carry jelly babies as an emergency energy boost

Am also a bit of a jelly baby snob, never buy the Haribo ones if you are after a Bassetts style jelly baby. I find Aldi sell quality jelly babies at half the price of major brands.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Mar 2015)

tjones said:


> I always carry jelly babies as an emergency energy boost
> 
> Am also a bit of a jelly baby snob, never buy the Haribo ones if you are after a Bassetts style jelly baby. I find Aldi sell quality jelly babies at half the price of major brands.


You cant be a snob AND shop at Aldi .


----------



## RhythMick (25 May 2015)

For energy, I'm sticking to my flapjack/jelly baby combination. Definitely not getting into the cycle of buying gels - I've blagged a few freebies over the years and I take a couple for emergencies on rides > 40 miles. If I really felt the need I'd probably try Dextrose tablets from Boots.

What about "Hydration tablets". Surely water is the best way of keeping hydrated ? OK sweating will lose you some salts I understand that - what needs to be replaced on the ride ?


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2015)

You don't get OAP gels, but you do get OAP Jellyatrics


----------



## jarlrmai (25 May 2015)

Gels, I can store them in the cupboard and they wont get eaten, any jelly babies left around wouldn't last 5 minutes in our house.


----------



## Mugshot (25 May 2015)

tjones said:


> I always carry jelly babies as an emergency energy boost
> 
> Am also a bit of a jelly baby snob, never buy the Haribo ones if you are after a Bassetts style jelly baby. I find Aldi sell quality jelly babies at half the price of major brands.


Top tip, I'll give them a go


----------

